# A natural suppository stool softener?



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a natural-ingredient stool softener for post-partum?


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

not _suppository_ but stool softener, yes.

prune juice (seriously!) really works.

also a tablespoon of olive oil in your favorite drink will work well too.

if those fail (I'd be highly surprised among other things!) you can use epsom salts as a laxative too (recipe on the package).


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I think that regular suppositories are glycerin --
but I would recommend using prune juice, plenty of fluid,
magnesium oxide by it's self not with other minerals- up to 1000 but start lower and go up as needed-- these are safe for pregnancy as well--


----------

